# Parker stories.........



## WilliamTLear (Feb 26, 2002)

Isn't it kind of cool that a Kenpo Practitioner wears his heart on his sleeve?

Billy Lear


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 13, 2002)

I love everyone of those stories, I have read them all atleast four times now and they still get to me everytime I read them.


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 3, 2002)

I like Mr. Conatser's little saying, or signature as they call it on this forum...



> Time will either promote you or expose you!



I have a follow up to that statement...

Practice Kenpo in the nude, and you'll feel *exposed* in no time!!!

:rofl: Just having a little fun...

Your Friend,
Billy Lear
United Kenpo Systems
www.geocities.com/williamtlear


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 23, 2002)

Thanks for that link...those stories were great!

Cthulhu


----------



## Kirk (Feb 25, 2002)

I see a heart in 4 directions.     N, S, E, and W.  
Can someone elaborate for me?


----------



## Kirk (Feb 28, 2002)

Sure did answer it!  I appreciate it too!  This should be on a 
different thread,  I guess, but I'm moved right now!    It's TOO 
kewl to be able to have the input of so many experienced 
kenpoists.  And thanks to all of you!  Amazingly, none of you feel 
you're above answering the little questions


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 24, 2002)

Stories like these are a necessary reminder that what we do is so much more than a collection of techniques.


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 24, 2002)

More!!!!!  We need more!!! Those are some great stories and I would like to hear more.

Thanks

Chuck:boing2:


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 25, 2002)

:asian: 

The latest story is a good one! I think I would have done the same thing with the plaque.

Cool!!

Chuck


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 13, 2002)

i don't know about the rest, but I really appreciate you sharing them with us.

Thanks GD7 and others...


:asian: 


Chuck


----------



## Klondike93 (May 4, 2002)

I am curious though. I thought that EPjr didn't start training until after Mr. Parkers passing.


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 23, 2002)

Ok guys,,,,,, here is a site to start you off  with..... I have some stories on here to share ..... read these then I'll tell you more.

http://disc.server.com/Indices/117876.html

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 25, 2002)

on Jason Wilsons site.  ............

on the Universal Pattern

I do this so I dont have to post the stories on several different forums.  I hope thats ok.

http://disc.server.com/Indices/117876.html

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 26, 2002)

Yes, there are actually 4 Hearts....... it doesn't matter which one is up as long as one of the hearts are upright in regular heart position.

It is just symbolism......the heart pattern is used in the Self Defense Technique "Blinding Sacrafice" (the initial hand strikes):asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 28, 2002)

Did that answer your question Kirk or did you have more questions?

Let me know.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 1, 2002)

Like Mr. Parker used to say at times like these...... "Hey, I put my pants on one leg at a time just like you!"

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 13, 2002)

And I am in contact with others to do the same.  So keep checking it often.

:asian: 

p.s. I feel the same as you do.  good memories.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 14, 2002)

Your  continued encouragement keeps me working on the other Seniors to add stories for all of you......... but I love to hear them also........  there are a couple of my favorites coming up from Tom Kelly soon.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

I have been fortunate to have so very many good experiences with Mr. Parker that it would be hard to say just which one was the "absolute favorite"!

Off the top of my head at this moment.... I'd have to say that was the time he observed me teaching a student in England the kicking set #1 and just sat and watched the whole lesson.  I have to say I was sweating it!   But at the end he gave me an unusual amount of praise as to what I had revealed to that student.

I was humbled tremendously.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

I'm still working on getting a few others from Tom Kelly, Bob White, Frank Trejo and others.... as we speak..... keep checking back.
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

he trained off and on for years with his father.  He never trained seriously for any long period until after his father passed.  Then Ron Chapel was there to help him.  For several months before his father passed Edmund and several of his friends would meet in his back garage/house to train Kenpo with his Father.

:asian:


----------



## Ronin (May 2, 2002)

Mr. C  what was your absolute favorite story or experience with Mr. Parker?


----------



## tonbo (May 3, 2002)

Wow.

I just read through all the stories, and, although I have read many similar stories before, I haven't realized how much more depth there is to both the man and the art.

I had heard a couple of stories before about Mr. Parker's sense of humor, as well as his strength and speed.  I know a little bit about the Hawaiian culture, and their way of doing things, and he sounds like he was a prime example.

My poor timing in getting into the art made it impossible for me to meet Mr. Parker, and I am saddened that I could not.  However, I have a very similar relationship with my instructor, and I will let that suffice as much as I can......hopefully, I can get my butt out the door and get to meet some more of the Kenpo "seniors", so that I can experience Mr. Parker through their eyes.  

So much to see, so much to do, so much to enjoy.

Heh....and presently, I feel like an adopted child who's just trying to figure out where all the rooms in the house are....

Thanks to all of you senseis/seniors.  I honor you all for your gifts, and for your willingness to share.  Thanks for bringing the art and Mr. Parker to life for those of us that never met him.

:asian: 

Peace--


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2010)

The links here are dead. Anyone have updated ones?


----------



## silvestre (Jul 22, 2010)

goooooooooooooood stuff

thanks


----------

